# CPT 93510. Coding off the cath lab report



## daniel (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello there.

I have a new cardio physician that doesn't want to dictate O.P reports for his catherization procedures because he says that the cath lab report is sufficent.

Can anyone direct me to a source in writting that states the catherization and stent procedures must be dictated and that the cath lab report is not sufficent docuementation.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 19, 2010)

Does the cath lab report give you all the pertinent information and results? Also does he sign the report?


----------

